# College Days - by the Observer (~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~MWG)



## Observer (Dec 25, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~MWG _- Chubby Coed finds an understanding classmate

*COLLEGE DAYS
 by the Observer​*
*(This started out as a completion of the Discard Form candidate College Girl, found here, which I wanted to make more realistic, but took an unexpected creative change in a different direction.)* 

It's always hard making new friends, especially when you’re brand new in a community. That was me my freshman month in college.

I’d gotten a scholarship as part of a state program my late grandparents had invested in when I was only four years old. The only thing was, it had to be used in their state, Illinois, not California where our family had moved. So here I was, tuition paid for, living with an aunt and uncle I barely knew, attending a small college because it fit economically. 

Even though I'd been at college for a month I really still didn't know anyone. What I did know was that I liked larger women and there seemed to be a shortage in the student body. I was in the library studying for my first big exam coming up. I haven't seen everyone on campus yet, so there were faces that I didn't recognize. 

I pulled my head out of the book I was reading, and all of a sudden I was drawn to a gorgeous coed entering the room. Her beautiful long blonde hair covered most of her face, but I knew I'd see it soon enough. My eyes drifted lower and paused at her ample breasts, then continued down to her belly. It was perfectly round, grabbing and straining every strand of the t-shirt trying to contain it.

She was wearing tight pants and her belly pudged over the waistband. The t-shirt lower seam barely reached enough to keep her stomach from being exposed. She turned far enough that I was able to see her face. Her deep brown eyes caught my attention, and she noticed me looking at her, and began to blush. We both turned away and she walked towards the couch on the other side of the room. She put her books on the table and sat down.

I was trying to pick the right words to go over and talk to her, but I couldn't. I decided to try and get back to studying, but every time I started to read, my eyes drifted over to her. I even caught her looking at me a few times. I'll admit that I'm not the best looking guy. Dark hair, a bit on the heavy side…I’m more of a nerd than a jock, but she seemed to keep her eyes on me.

I finally got up and walked over to her. "Hi..I'm Nick"

"Hi, I'm Barbara. I noticed you looking at me."

"Oh, yea..you saw that." Luckily she hadn't seemed to notice the boner I was struggling to control. I thought she was one of the loveliest women I’d ever met. 

"So, are you a freshman?"

"Yeah, I don't really know a lot of people here."

"Me either."

We kept talking for a bit, finding out about each other's home life, majors, basically everything. It got to the point where I could hear her belly rumble. 

"Wow, I seem to be really hungry,” he said. “Do you wanna come to the cafe with me?" 

How could I say no? "Of course, I'd love to."

"Awesome, um..could you possibly help me up?" She was blushing. I grabbed her hand and helped her up off the couch. She fell onto me and we looked at each other. She didn't seem to weigh too much, but I had a feeling she wanted me to touch her, almost as if she was testing me.. 

We took our stuff and headed to the cafe, still talking about anything we could think of. For a moment, I looked back and watched her arse move back and forth. We arrived at the cafe and found a place to put our stuff. I came back with a cheeseburger and some fries. Melissa came back with 2 slices of pizza, 2 burgers and some large fries. I looked with amazement, but picked up my burger and watched her eat while we chatted. 

When she was through she patted her belly, saying "I’m sorry, but I just seem to be hungry today."

"Would you like some dessert?" I offered, since I was wishing she'd eat some more. It was beautiful.

"Are you really willing to buy me something?"

"Yea, why not. To our new friendship."

"Aww, thank you Nick" 

I went and got us each a sundae. Here, I realized, was a girl not afraid of displaying her appetite. Maybe there was hope of having a relationship in a small college after all. 

We sat there and talked for a bit more. I asked if I could walk her back to her dorm. She replied that she lived in a nearby house with her Grandmother to save money, an arrangement similar to my own. 

I still offered to walk her. She said it would be okay, which satisfied my desire to be with her more. 

She was beautiful. Her belly clung more to her shirt then earlier. The zipper on her jeans was partly down, since her belly had grown a bit since the beginning of the meal. She apologized, saying she needed to get some bigger clothes.

We walked to her door, and she asked if I wanted to come in. Of course I said yes. What else would I do?

We went inside and I met her grandmother, who immediately invited me to supper, which I reckoned was a good three hours away. Reluctantly I declined, knowing my Aunt and Uncle would have plans of their own.

“Perhaps then tomorrow,” Grandma persisted. 

I could tell Barbara was getting a little annoyed, so I just smiled and said “If Barbara invites me I’ll try to make arrangements.”

Barbara sighed with relief that her Grandmother’s aggressiveness wasn’t offending me. 

“May we have the pleasure of your company tomorrow then?” she answered.

I instantly accepted &#8211; and later confirmed it with my relatives before finishing my studies for the exam, which I passed with ease. They for their part asked me to invite her later in the week.

"You're the first person to want to come visit me. Thank you so much Nick." she said the next evening as we sat on the swing of her grandmother’s front porch after supper. 

"No problem Barbara. We both needed to make a friend eventually." I said. She was so close, all I wanted to do was kiss her. We looked at each other, and this time she noticed the boner down below. She winked and I blushed. Then all of a sudden, she took my hand and placed it on her left breast. I looked at her and slowly closed in on her.

We kissed and it was amazing. We looked back at each other and she pulled me towards her. "No one's ever wanted to be my friend because I'm so fat." 

She fell on the couch and started to cry.

"You're not fat, you're beautiful." I hugged her and kissed her on the cheek. "You're a beautiful woman, trust me."

"Really?...Nick, will you come into my bedroom? I need to show you something." 

I agreed and followed her. She took out a notebook. “This is a journal of what I’ve been eating since coming here. My appetite is out of control compared to other people &#8211;and my Grandmother is no help. I weigh nearly 200 pounds and am getting bigger &#8211; but you're telling me I'm not fat."

I thumped my own ample gut. 

“I’m nearly 220, so I guess its all relative,” I replied. “But I thought of you as one of the most beautiful women on earth the first time I saw you. Knowing what you weigh doesn’t change that.”

Tears began streaming down her face. 

“Look in that journal,” she sobbed. Then tell me what you think.”

I started reading the journal. Her grandmother was preparing meals suitable for ranch hands &#8211; and not serving small portions either, as I had already observed. “Your grandmother seems to think college students have Paul Bunyan appetites. And my guess is that you feel guilty because you enjoy it.”

“And you don’t think that’s crazy?”

“It’s a life style choice &#8211; and its not wrong or crazy to be larger if that’s what you want.”

“You sound just like my parents. All through school they’ve been giving me the same message. But they never lay out food like my Grandmother. I’ve never let go and eaten like I’m doing now! I’ve gained six pounds already in just a month &#8211; its ridiculous.”

“Its probably eating to compensate with food for lack of love in your life. Why don’t we try working this out together &#8211; knowing that I like you as is and would never deny you or try to make you lose?’

“You’d do that?”

“Yes &#8211; starting with supper at my place tomorrow,”

And so we did. We began sharing meals and life together. I had a realistic talk about portion control with Grandma without offending her. We practiced calorie counting but had frequent indulgences. And we did a lot of walking and light exercising. That first year she gained twenty pounds as a freshman, the next year twenty, then fifteen and ten, for a total college gain of 70 pounds, bringing her to 260 when we got married. 

A 260 pound person with normal metabolism needs 3400 calories just to sustain themselves I knew, so she’s in no way underfed. Over the subsequent years she added another twenty or so, and I’ve had the privilege of being both her admirer and conscience.


----------



## jjgreen14 (Jan 2, 2007)

I remember this story...you did a great job with it...I think it ended quickly but is a brilliant story...Thank you


----------



## runningman (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree. Good work as always.


----------

